# [Solved] aMSN and Files

## blayster

Hi there

My aMSN don't send files, but it receive. I guess that it's just ports configuration, but I don't know how I can do this  :Sad: 

I am using an adsl router modem.

Anyone give a light!!

----------

## Spherical

I might be stupid, but I had the same problem, which turned out to be a port-lock, set by my ISP.....

(same as I can't use my own SMTP and web server  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## blayster

I talked with a friend, and I guess that there's something more than the port forwarding thing.

I remember that when I tried to send a file, it displays the question for the other person accpet or not, if accept then the dialog appears and the transfer just don't proceed, still stops at 0%.

Now it's diferent!!! The message simply don't appear, the person just don't know that I am trying to send something. And after try to send once, neither the dialog box to select the file appears again...

I guess that it begins when I instaled the 0.95 version...

Please, someone help us!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## billiob

You should try using the dev version (with that ebuild : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3344615.html#3344615 )

Or the 0.96RC1 (an ebuild can be found there : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81893 )

----------

## blayster

Hi billiob, thank you for reply!!

I tried the 0.96RC1... I don't know exaclty what to do... I picked up the code, copied into a file and saved it as /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn/amsn-0.96_rc1.ebuild 

This is right??

Then I tried "emerge amsn" and it recognized that version. But, I get this:

```
localhost Blayster # emerge amsn

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/amsn-0.96_rc1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking amsn-0.96RC1.tar.bz2

!!! Missing digest for 'amsn-0.96RC1.tar.bz2'

localhost Blayster #
```

What's wrong???

Again, thank you^^

----------

## agne

amsn-0.96_rc1 can be found in portage

```
echo "=net-im/amsn-0.96_rc1 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

and 

```
emerge amsn -av
```

or

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amsn -av
```

----------

## billiob

 *blayster wrote:*   

> Hi billiob, thank you for reply!!
> 
> I tried the 0.96RC1... I don't know exaclty what to do... I picked up the code, copied into a file and saved it as /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn/amsn-0.96_rc1.ebuild 
> 
> This is right??
> ...

 

To fix you issue (about missing digest), just do (but that's not useful in that case) :

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn/amsn-0.96_rc1.ebuild digest
```

But amsn0.96RC1 is now in portage, so, remove that ebuild, update your portage tree, and listen to agne's advice. (echo "=net-im/amsn-0.96_rc1 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords and emerge amsn -av is prefered)

----------

## blayster

I emerged it, and still not working.

Exactly the same thing.

Which port should I open?? aMSN comes with 6891 by default, a friend of mine tell me that is the 80

----------

## billiob

Look at : http://amsn.sourceforge.net/userwiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#I.27m_using_aMSN_behind_a_firewall.2C_or_using_IP-Masquerade._Sending_files_won.27t_work.2C_can_I_fix_it.3F

----------

## blayster

Okay, I guess that the port forwarding is not the problem... I configured my router to:

```
ID        Public Port       Private Port       Port Type       Host IP Address      

1          6891            6891                    TCP                10.0.0.4                 
```

And aMSN uses the 6891 port, and is configured with the real IP. But, I still with no progress  :Sad: 

I think that it cannot be a port problem, since I can receive files normally...

Looking to Preferences form, there's a field at Advanced->Others tab, named TLS. Mine is empty... below it, is writed: "required for ssl autentication"

I don't know if I must fill it or not, but send files doesn't have something with SSL??? If yes, I really don't know the path, but I know that I've installed it in the default path XD

Any light???

----------

## blayster

Yeah, the problem can't be a port problem. I tryied without my router and the thing still does not working. And as I've already told, I used the file transfer some time ago with older versions of aMSN.

Is this a aMSN-0.96-rc1 bug??

----------

## blayster

THX GOD!!!! I WAS RIGHT!!!

The damn TLS field must be filled. After this, the transfer work.

SOLVED!!!

----------

## paul555

Hi all i have the same problem with amsn after i upgraded to openssl-0.9.8c-r2.I filled the TLS field with  *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/tls1.41

  but no luck.Any suggestions?

----------

## blayster

Well, for me set the path works fine. But I still cannot send file to some contacts. I don't know if it's have something to do with MSN, firewall, protocols or weather  :Razz: ...

Did you tried that things with router and firewall?

----------

## paul555

Yes i tried that things with a router but with the same configuration in my router until yesterday i could send files to any contact.

----------

## blayster

=/

Sorry, but I'm really n00b... but good look in your journey  :Razz: 

----------

## battistis

 *blayster wrote:*   

> THX GOD!!!! I WAS RIGHT!!!
> 
> The damn TLS field must be filled. After this, the transfer work.
> 
> SOLVED!!!

 

 what do you wrote inside this field???

----------

## Holysword

Fill this field with your tls path. Here is "/usr/lib/tls1.41"

----------

## battistis

 *Holysword wrote:*   

> Fill this field with your tls path. Here is "/usr/lib/tls1.41"

 

filled with /usr/lib/tls1.41

but che "amsn send file" still not work in my natted net   (fastwebnet.it)  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

